# Uber Partner App Update Issues



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Ever since the Partner App updated a few days ago it take forever to open. And I mean to the initial point where the Go Online button is. At times it also takes forever to End Trip. When those happen I reboot my phone and it works again... for a while. 

Does anyone else have these App issues ?


----------

